# Bosch 60326C870 POF 1400 ACE Router



## Martin Reed (Mar 10, 2017)

Hi everyone,
I'm thinking of buying a Bosch 60326C870 POF 1400 ACE Router and it will be table mounted.
I have read somewhere with the 1200 version there isn't a button to lock the power on making it unusable on a table. Is this true of the 1400 version - I've looked at the manual and can't see anything about this


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hello again Martin. You must hail from the UK as that is where my search says that router is sold. It would be different at least as the electrical parts go as we are 60 cycle, 15 amps, 120 volts on our circuits here in North America. It may also have different features. At 1400 watts it would be similar to the 1617 sold here but I don't know how similar they are. Maybe one of our UK members knows if there are differences.


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi Martin, I believe the 1400 is the same as the 1200, you have to hold the trigger.
If you can stretch your budget to the Triton MOF001, that's an excellent 1400W router for table mounting: compared to the green Bosch, you gain above-the-table bit changing and height adjustment, an easily removable plunge spring, and most importantly a 1/2" collet.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

AndyL said:


> Hi Martin, I believe the 1400 is the same as the 1200, you have to hold the trigger.
> If you can stretch your budget to the Triton MOF001, that's an excellent 1400W router for table mounting: compared to the green Bosch, you gain above-the-table bit changing and height adjustment, an easily removable plunge spring, and most importantly a 1/2" collet.


Like Andy stated a 1/2" collet is important. I wouldn't buy a router without a 1/2" collet. It's even more important when using it in a router table.


----------

